# What's the one thing?......



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Got my final(pretty much) house plans back. It's crunch time, fixin to have it bid out. What's the one thing you would do, have built or add to your house given the chance?......


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Bell bottom peers ..

*MB*


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

MB said:


> Bell bottom peers ..
> 
> *MB*


Done.....thanks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Huge covered porch with outdoor kitchen and firepit next to it.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Make sure you have an electrical outlet everywhere you could possibly need one.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Huge covered porch with outdoor kitchen and firepit next to it.


Got it....I tried to think of everything......I could afford...:

Wanna make sure I didn't miss something....or get some new ideas....


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't skimp on the windows-Also stained concrete floors look real nice & then use rugs.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Hot Water outside
Grotto


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

flatsfishinfreddy said:


> Make sure you have an electrical outlet everywhere you could possibly need one.


And then put one everywhere you can think that you would never need one. Id put one every 4' all the way around the garage. And have at least 1 240 in there for air compressor or welding machine, even if you know you'll never need either one. Then put one on each main wall outside.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Court said:


> Don't skimp on the windows-Also stained concrete floors look real nice & then use rugs.


Thx.....going with laminate and tile except for the media room(only carpet in the house). I have two Labs, can't do hardwood.....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I would have a walk in pantry .....lighted w lots of shelves

full blown outdoor kitchen w gas stove top

bigger walk in closets

attic access in several areas and the attic decked really well to move around

no crappy galv. pipe, go pex or copper

for sure no jen-air, but gas stove top w a good outside vent hood, not into the attic

be very careful about the west dir. of the sun w window placement and insulation

outdoor man shower w hot water


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

A bank of light switches in the master bedroom for all outside lights and most inside lights


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Steven H said:


> Hot Water outside
> Grotto


Lol....no grotto.....building on a lake, that'll have to do.....


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I would add something like this if I could. Free standing, decorative, provides lots of heat when needed, if you like a fire.

http://vermontcastings.com/products/Stoves/Wood-Burning/


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Steven H said:


> Hot Water outside
> Grotto


I've heard this before. Why do I need hot water outside? I couldn't come up with a reason......thx


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

This is interesting

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469224

I would run sound system wires behind the sheet rock.

A mud room to change out of dirty clothes.

Natural gas line to a patio for fish fry, gas grill, crawfish boil, etc.

Also would love to have a generator installed that is ran off natural gas in case of emergencies and no fuel or power.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Run electric and cable for a flatscreen on the patio. Love mine during football season!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

JFolm said:


> This is interesting
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469224
> 
> ...


Yeah, I showed my wife that thread....her call!

Definitely running all the speaker wires and we have the mud room.....with a drain in the floor. Got that idea from another thread here.....


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

A secret room or hidden space..special storage....built in fireproof safe

ditto on the mud room.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Deany45 said:


> Run electric and cable for a flatscreen on the patio. Love mine during football season!


I'm with you on that one.....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I added two things above ^^


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

chiefcharlie said:


> A secret room or hidden space..special storage....built in fireproof safe
> 
> ditto on the mud room.


Doin the secret room....gonna be small but mainly for my guns.....(that I don't really have).....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

JFolm said:


> This is interesting
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469224
> 
> ...


Gonna have propane to the patio......I always said I'd do a generator but I gotta cut somewhere. I am having a pigtail installed to make it easy to hook a generator up to.....


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hot water pot filler above the stove.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Electrical outlets under the eaves for Christmas lights. 

Make durn sure your closets are big enough. It will look big on paper, but when you add clothesrods and nooks and crannies, it can get real small. Measure off the area and then step inside it, see what that feels like. 

With all the wireless capabilities now, I don't know how much a need there is for all the stereo cables.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I really appreciate the input guys.....thanks.....


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Depending on if there is a height difference between U and your spouse, little footrests or inlaid steps in the tile in the shower of the master bath. Use your imagination, It does wonders for spending time together. We did and it's A LOT FUN!


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Deany45 said:


> Run electric and cable for a flatscreen on the patio. Love mine during football season!


And also run speaker wires throughout the house to a central location, and don't forget the garage and patio for outdoor entertaining. :beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Central vacuum is good. A safe in your bedroom closet slab hidden by carpet. Also you can use 3/4 plywood in your master closet for walls and ceiling for a safe room in case of a tornado, we did that and sheetrocked over it. The kids like to go in there when a thunderstorm comes. Plugs under eaves for Christmas lights. Water over stove top. Just a few ideas.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh electrical outlets in the eves for Xmas lights, spray foam insulation


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Electrical outlets under the eaves for Christmas lights.
> 
> Make durn sure your closets are big enough. It will look big on paper, but when you add clothesrods and nooks and crannies, it can get real small. Measure off the area and then step inside it, see what that feels like.
> 
> With all the wireless capabilities now, I don't know how much a need there is for all the stereo cables.


I hear ya on the closets, have his and hers. Hope they're big enough......

There is a lot of wireless these days but I don't think they compare quality wise with hard wired yet.....I could be wrong, got a lot of research to do......thx


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Electrical outlets under the eaves for Christmas lights.
> 
> Make durn sure your closets are big enough. It will look big on paper, but when you add clothesrods and nooks and crannies, it can get real small. Measure off the area and then step inside it, see what that feels like.
> 
> With all the wireless capabilities now, I don't know how much a need there is for all the stereo cables.


Listen to Pablo, he is 3/4 elf! :slimer:


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Run cat 5 or better data lines in every room


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

boltmaster said:


> Run cat 5 or better data lines in every room


Gotta check on that, don't know what that is....


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Indoor shooting range
secret room to hide from honey do's


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Texican89 said:


> Indoor shooting range
> secret room to hide from honey do's


Outstanding idea:idea:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

secret room to hide from honey do's[/QUOTE]

Lol.....got it but she knows where it is....


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Seen this today online for a closet. Pretty cool.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Bring line voltage to landscape features like trees to install moonlights.
Built out garage with stained floors
Fully prewire home for audio and data for home automation


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, prewire for audio...including back porch.

Also these door jam light switches. I forget what they are called but I'd put one in every closet. Really clean up the wall by eliminating switch and just make life easy walking into a dark closet.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Yes, prewire for audio...including back porch.
> 
> Also these door jam light switches. I forget what they are called but I'd put one in every closet. Really clean up the wall by eliminating switch and just make life easy walking into a dark closet.
> 
> View attachment 574082


Ah.....so that's how they work. I've been hearing about those....


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Yes, prewire for audio...including back porch.
> 
> Also these door jam light switches. I forget what they are called but I'd put one in every closet. Really clean up the wall by eliminating switch and just make life easy walking into a dark closet.
> 
> View attachment 574082


Haha ATX, if I put those on our future doors that would mean my wife would have to learn how to actually close them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lyssy said:


> Haha ATX, if I put those on our future doors that would mean my wife would have to learn how to actually close them.


LOL.. Amen to that!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

We have em in each closet, kitchen pantry, and laundry room. I love the heck out of em. Always captivates visitors.

I'd put the water heater where you can easily access it...ie not in the attic. If garage is attached, go for the pedestrian door on the side of garage allowing acces to side/back yard.

Something we did that is a must is rock/brick on all 4 sides.
Thicker dry wall and plywood around laundry room for noise suppression.
Breaker box anywhere but outside.
8' garage door with at least 10' ceilings.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

ATX 4x4 said:


> We have em in each closet, kitchen pantry, and laundry room. I love the heck out of em. Always captivates visitors.
> 
> I'd put the water heater where you can easily access it...ie not in the attic. If garage is attached, go for the pedestrian door on the side of garage allowing acces to side/back yard.
> 
> ...


Yep, he had the water heater in the attic. Had him move it to the garage with the pressure tank for water well. We're doing the rock/brick thing.....doing the 8' garage door and extra deep for my F-350....thanks a lot....I appreciate it...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Forgot a few.

Urinal. (Serious)

A jacuzzi tub. (I am 6'3")


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

JFolm said:


> Forgot a few.
> 
> Urinal. (Serious)
> 
> A jacuzzi tub. (I am 6'3")


I mentioned a urinal, didn't go over too well.....

No tub....BIG shower....we have a jetted tub now, never been in it....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Light switch next to the bed


What about a his and hers toilet?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Forgot a few.
> 
> Urinal. (Serious)
> 
> A jacuzzi tub. (I am 6'3")


X1,000,000 never worry about leaving the lid up again!!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

NOT knowing your family situation and assuming you're gonna be in the house for quite a while, make sure you have lots of room for a big Christmas tree and lots of big presents for the grandkids.

And maybe a swing on the back porch overlooking the lake.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Texican89 said:


> X1,000,000 never worry about leaving the lid up again!!!


Lol....never worried about it before, no sense starting now.....:tongue:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Wife spends time on 2cool too so be gentle......lol


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

What about a bidet? 

Tankless water heater

Do like deep vanity drawers in the bathroom so she can put hair dryers, curling irons, etc..


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Brete said:


> Wife spends time on 2cool too so be gentle......lol


Ohhhh. Do "not" wink wink add a encrypted computer in secret room. Congrats on the new crib!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Texican89 said:


> Ohhhh. Do "not" wink wink add a encrypted computer in secret room. Congrats on the new crib!


Lol.....thx....


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

2x6 for exterior walls with thicker insulation instead 2x4. Cost is minimal as compared to energy costs which will only continue to get more expensive over time.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Wider garage, can't be "too wide"


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Whodathunkit said:


> Wider garage, can't be "too wide"[/
> 
> Got that covered......gonna have a barn.....
> 
> Which brings up another question(maybe thread)......pole barn or metal bldg???


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Two person tub. Strictly for efficiency.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Brete said:


> Whodathunkit said:
> 
> 
> > Wider garage, can't be "too wide"[/
> ...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lyssy said:


> Brete said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot me a message I can give you all kinds of details, recommend a builder, and any advice. Just had a 40x60x16 full metal shop built in August.
> ...


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Plugs above the kitchen cabinets with a switch to hook up lights 
Tankless water heater
Handicap toilet so u don't have to squat down so far:tongue:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My Little Big boat said:


> Plugs above the kitchen cabinets with a switch to hook up lights
> Tankless waster heater
> Handicap toilet so u don't have to squat down so far:tongue:


Lol.....I don't need the handicap toilet.....yet!

For some reason I'd decided against the tankless water heater....can't remember why.....


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's a thread someone started with some of my info I gave him to get you started. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=450949


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Doggie door in main house 
Doggie door in garage
Electric sub panel in garage
220v A/C-Heater window unit in garage
Propane fueled back-up generator
Plumb home for propane even if you use electric throughout.
Small working windows for bathrooms on outside walls 

Extra wide driveway
Run propane line to gas grill
Sprinkler system
Fence
Plenty of outdoor water faucets

Since you're building on the lake, consider Spider-B-Gone 
If you have a front porch railing, make sure you can see over it sitting
in a rocking chair!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*This ...*



chiefcharlie said:


> A secret room or hidden space


A small hidden room with a safe. If you are a burglar etc. you would never see it - store valuable etc. here when out of town or a place to hide if someone breaks in while someone is home.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Under cabinet lighting. Here's one...

Perfect for getting ready to hit the water in the early morning hours. Doesn't light up the whole house but rather the kitchen while u pack your lunch and pour your coffee.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lyssy said:


> Here's a thread someone started with some of my info I gave him to get you started. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=450949


I'm lookin at a Mueller 30X40 standard metal building with 2 doors. I don't need windstorm according to what I've been told as insurance will pay 10% of value of house towards barn if damaged. Make sense?.....buddy built in same area and told me the same thing....more research needed.....:spineyes:


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*On the second bathroom - don't skimp*

No 1/2 bath unless it is a third one. Put a walk-in shower, tub etc. in the second one as well.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Under cabinet lighting. Here's one...
> 
> Perfect for getting ready to hit the water in the early morning hours. Doesn't light up the whole house but rather the kitchen while u pack your lunch and pour your coffee.
> 
> ...


Very nice.....that's one of my wife's add ons......I really like the look too.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hevy Dee said:


> No 1/2 bath unless it is a third one. Put a walk-in shower, tub etc. in the second one as well.


Just doing a standard tub and shower in the second bathroom......one of my cost saving measures!....:tongue:


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

My friend had electrical plugs installed in the eaves of his house and they were wired to a light switch in the house. So when Christmas light...what ever...he could turn them on and off in the house.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

FINNFOWLER said:


> My friend had electrical plugs installed in the eaves of his house and they were wired to a light switch in the house. So when Christmas light...what ever...he could turn them on and off in the house.


Yeah, I saw that on another thread too. It's in the plan.....I think....need to check, thanks....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Water softener at least on the line to the hot water side to reduce mineral deposits on fixtures and scale in the water heater.

Gas stove so you can cook when the power goes out. If you have the money a 6 burner stove and a double oven..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> Water softener at least on the line to the hot water side to reduce mineral deposits on fixtures and scale in the water heater.
> 
> Gas stove so you can cook when the power goes out. If you have the money a 6 burner stove and a double oven..


Been really debating a water softener......prolly a good idea, I'm just not real crazy about showering in real soft water......definitely going with a gas burner top and already talked about upgrading it....


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Whole house water filter.....our water report kinda scared me.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Full kitchen and bath in garage, you won't regret it,,,,,,believe me !


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

KJON said:


> Full kitchen and bath in garage, you won't regret it,,,,,,believe me !


Gonna do an outdoor kitchen on the back patio looking out over the lake...I did want to do a bathroom in the barn unfortunately I have a budget....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If you bought in Bar X, I want to lease the hunting rights...LOL


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If you bought in Bar X, I want to lease the hunting rights...LOL


Lol.....I did....here's a pic of our lots....









They aren't big but there's a bunch of'em! They're everywhere. Gonna get a feeder going so I can enjoy them....and fatten them up.....lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those little deer are tasty! Don't start naming them! LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I would want a utility closet that backed up to the bathroom so you could have the water heater right there and all of your plumbing would be accessible.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Electrical conduit running out of the main panel and up into a box in the attic. As soon as you ever have to add a circuit, makes live a heck of a lot easier than fishing wires..

A/C and water heater in mechanical closet instead of in attic: makes service, filter changes, etc. a lot easier, and it'll last longer not being in the heat, and water heater "failures" aren't as much of a disaster not being above sheetrock ceiling...

Gas and electric dryer and water heater connections: ya never know when you'll get sick of one, prices will change, whatever..

Gas connection in living room, master bedroom, etc.: you can still have heat even without electricity with a dearborn heater or similar..

On the hot water outside: sounds silly, but once you have it, you use it. More than you'd ever imagine.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Those little deer are tasty! Don't start naming them! LOL


Lol....apparently I'm not happy unless I spend tons of money and drive 5 or 6 hours to hunt.....:smile:

I'm pretty sure these deer will end up as pets! Be interesting to see how my Labs react....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Electrical conduit running out of the main panel and up into a box in the attic. As soon as you ever have to add a circuit, makes live a heck of a lot easier than fishing wires..
> 
> A/C and water heater in mechanical closet instead of in attic: makes service, filter changes, etc. a lot easier, and it'll last longer not being in the heat, and water heater "failures" aren't as much of a disaster not being above sheetrock ceiling...
> 
> ...


Thanks....was gonna do the dryer in both but didn't think about the water heater....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

walk around porch

prewire for a security system

x2 on a mechanical room downstairs for ac and heater


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Roof? Standing Seam will last your lifetime. 24 Gauge. Concealed fasteners.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Roof? Standing Seam will last your lifetime. 24 Gauge. Concealed fasteners.


Again......budget!......pretty sure 30 year shingles will last my lifetime, I have high mileage.....:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Brete said:


> Again......budget!......pretty sure 30 year shingles will last my lifetime, I have high mileage.....:slimer:


30 year shingles only last about 15 in southeast Texas.

ask any roofer or insurance adjuster.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> 30 year shingles only last about 15 in southeast Texas.
> 
> ask any roofer or insurance adjuster.


Yeah, I'll worry about it when I hit my late 60's....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> 30 year shingles only last about 15 in southeast Texas.
> 
> ask any roofer or insurance adjuster.


15-20 depending on the slope...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd wire for security cameras.
Add running water to the garage. Sink/toilet
Elongated toilets,not those 5 gallon bucket ones is a must.
Sprinkler system


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice shower here's mine & I live in a barn LOL!!Small gun cabinet for home use. I need quick access to my guns. Survalance cameras & dakota alert. Google dakota alert. I live on a farm.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tons of great ideas here. Make sure you test everything, the water lines before sheetrock cover up, all power, data and communication lines before final payment. Hot water circulating system is a must. it doesnt have to be within inches of each outlet, just looped into each "wet" room will allow almost instant hot water at the faucets. A central "mechanical/electrical closet" where all of the feeds into the house come, like cable and phone. put lots of conduits into the attic from this room for future expansion. I will add that since we all have budgets and want things to be as nice as possible install conduits and piping for future as much as possible now. It will never be cheaper than now. Cut back on things to allow for the prep for the future stuff. Examples: conduit for emergency generator wires, gas piping to the attic for future (just stub it up and cap it off where it can be added on to later), conduit for speakers etc to patio, pvc pipe sleeves under drives and walks for sprinkler system, yard lights etc. you can add lots of these future conduits yourself to save money. some 1 1/2" pvc conduit and long sweep elbows for wiring and pvc pipe for cold water. 2" or bigger for sleeves under walks and drives. make sure you get good "as built" drawings even if you have to do it yourself. Take exact measurements to the "future" stuff you added also to all water major electrical and sewer lines. Congrats on the new house.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

compressed air lines in walls to work areas like garage,shop with quick connects /hose ready


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Brete - been building ours for a year - suppose to move in April 1st. First house we have built so was learning experience for us - above all is your builder - get a good one and it goes smoothly. Get a bad one and it is a nightmare. We got a good one.

On kitchen lighting, go with the LED - Shaun is doing all electrical on our house and he had great ideas - email him if you have questions on any of that stuff - I will send you some pics if you like - we are doing full outdoor kitchen, etc. Our kids are gone so we built this house exactly like we wanted it and to fit our needs.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Brete said:


> Yeah, I'll worry about it when I hit my late 60's....


Just replaced mine last fall , got 17 years out of it. I'll let my kids worry about the next one.LOL


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*1/2 bath on porch*

If your going to entertain out by the lake....get a 1/2 bath on your porch or in the closet on the porch. This will keep everyone from going in and out all the time using the restroom. We have one and it's a saver, especially in the summer. EWV8434


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If your a fan of Christmas lights put outlets in the sofits...

John


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Brete, 
Congrats on the house! Lots of good ideas posted.
Another would be a solar panel for an attic blower. They run $800 to $900 and the state and/or feds offer 30% rebate. And depending on how much electricity it makes u could run a couple of ceiling fans also.
Ceiling fans everywhere!!! 
Get the best a/c units u can afford. 
Put two returns in the master bath. Makes a huge difference and is cheap. We have a big living room and a small tv room. We're always in the small tv room. It has also has one return so we're having another one put in shortly as well. Gets hot with tv, computer etc.
On safes and secret rooms... My suggestion would be to bury a small cheap safe in the floor of the closet (heat rises so a cheap safe is ok). It would be for wife's jewelry and important papers. The guns can go behind a closet shelf on hinges that slides/rolls open and closed. Much cheaper and you don't have to deal with the safe being a piece of furniture.
If you have animal mounts then double up on the studs of where they are to be hung. Easier to find and more secure.
Run nat. gas to outdoor cooker. No propone to tote! We have two outdoor cookers side x side and no tanks to suddenly run out of fuel.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

a place in the yard out of sight to use when BBQ and beer drinking..
you and your friends will appriciate it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Lots of great ideas. I am going to use some of these ideas as well.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

me too!! the one about the plumbing closet behind the showers is a fantastic idea, since i just spent last month in our bathroom trying to figure out what was leaking through a 3"x3" square hole


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Access panels are great for all areas that have water and are tricky to get to otherwise.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Brete,

We just moved into our new house outside of Brazoria in September......and I built my 40x60 barn + man cave. You are more than welcome to come out and take a look and get any ideas of what to/not do.

If you are building in BarX...I suspect you are well aware of my builder...if I ever build another house he will be my #1 choice. Great builder and a nice guy to hang out with even after you go through the home building process. I hesitate to give his name and # out on forums because he stays really busy and i dont want to bother him with a ton of phone calls, but more than happy to PM with you.

Here are the lessons I learned:
House
1) Propane stove....never had one....but will never not have one now
2) Vinyl windows.....dont have to deal with the sweating ever again
3) Let Mama decorate...it aint worth the hassle and she has better taste 
4) Stone backsplash....we really like the way it turned out
5) Rainshower head.....I love mine...comes straight down in the walk in shower....there are nicer ways if you want to spend $2K...sky is the limit on showers
6) Plan for a LOT more dirt in the bid than you would ever imagine....30% compaction a minimum, and a load doesnt go very far
7) An outside faucet with hot + cold would be nice....we didnt do it....and bathing a dog in cold water sucks...as does washing out large pots for crawfish, etc.
8) Outside flood lights + patio...with a switch in the master bedroom!

Barn
1) Build it as big as you possibly can afford
2) Plan for airflow....you will absolutely burn up in the summer if you dont have a door for the air to come in and out....makes a WORLD of difference
3) Shelving/storage planning is critical...the more stuff you get off of the floor the bigger the barn looks/feels
4) Make sure the concrete is pretty darn slick....cleaning up dirt/mud/dust on a rough surface is a pain in the ***
5) Make sure you have at least one lean-to....two is better....one for storage of stuff that is dirty and weather resistant...the other to hang out under
6) Put in a bathroom, and a sink in the shop area

Like I said...PM me and you guys are welcome to come out and take a look.....I dont think you can ever get enough ideas!

Good luck!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Drop down disco light! hehe! 
A/V cable for sure or pull string for future pulls. Outside shed, or man cave. 
Outside fire pit.
Outside kitchen.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Dang!! Everyone covered it pretty well. A couple of thoughts.....

Maybe they do it in all houses now, but I have seen like a "breaker panel" for water lines......you can cut off any area of the houses' water in the house from one "control panel", usually in the garage. AND put a permenant "handle" on the water meter that a lady, one of the kids or an old guy like me can just reach down and turn off in an emergency, instead of the Tbar.

I like a bright light in a shower....most don't have enough light for me....maybe a dimmer on it for the more "intimate" moments!! LOL

You may "be of an age" where kids don't matter, but consider insulating any interior walls that you may want quieter.....your bedroom, kids rooms etc. The TV ROOM, for when the Texans are/may really do good!! LOL

Many people have very nice collections of books, but mine look more like a used bookstores' shelves. I took a fairly large closet with two sliding doors, and put bookshelves from top to bottom, to store books....always handy and out of sight!!

I am envious of you!! Sounds like a fun "project".

Later
R3F


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

No carpet and dog friendly.  Of course a sound proof room with a nice size flat screen and a king size bed.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Security system with an additional siren on the inside (loud as possible)
Camera system with VISIBLE cameras on the outside. 
Hot water faucet on an outside wall. 
If your mater bedroom closet is fairly large, make it a "secure" room by installing solid core door with deadbolt and having phone distribution panel inside this closet with an additional phone for emergencies. Also sheath with 3/4 plywood under the sheetrock. This will give your family an emergency safe room with communications. If your 'secret" closet is in this room,thats even better. 

Hurricane clips and straps.
full sheet plywood corner boards on every corner of the house at a minimum, sheath the entire house with 1/2 ply if possible. (adds incredible strength to a structure for windloads). 

Raise the house at least 24" above surrounding grade.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

FINNFOWLER said:


> My friend had electrical plugs installed in the eaves of his house and they were wired to a light switch in the house. So when Christmas light...what ever...he could turn them on and off in the house.


Install astronomical timer switch that will turn them on off for you. That way you won't forget to turn them off.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Figure out what you want to do as for TVs and music now, before you begin. Run the catagory 5 (Cat 5) wiring during construction and put extra support braces in the walls where you might want to hang a flat panel TV one day. Even if you only think you might one day want a TV or speakers in a room, run the wires now and just leave behind the walls, doesn't cost but a few bucks but can make your life much better later on. The wiring is most important on any outside walls. Look into Sonos music or Control 4, very easy and oustanding. I did Sonos.

3/4 in plywood in garage walls where you might want to hang anything heavy. Pegboard sucks, avoid it. THink about the hard things to store now (ice chests, etc) and plan accordingly. 

If you are going to have a garage door, get a model that has the key pad that is outside the garage. So handy to be able to punch in your code and open garage versus going inside the house or to your car for remote. I have 1 a/c vent in my garage that I can turn off if I want or keep open. I let it trickle and my garage is always a pretty comfy temp.

Don't cheap out on windows. Oversized, double pane. Will pay for themselves in energy savings and general happiness of having good natural light. Insulate well too.

If you are going to have gun safe or gun room, plan it out now so you can get safe in (or cement to floor even) and/or build in your gun storage room the way you want it. Need outlets in those areas too for dehumidifyers. 

Cedar line a closet or two. 

Long flouro lights in garage and attic.

Wherever you can put a plug, put another one on the opposite side of that wall. Costs you virtually nothing at this point. 

Think about your lights now, where you might want timer switches, dimmers, etc. It will save you money and effort later on - don't forget the outside too - auto timers for security lights and maybe look into LED at this point.

For undercounter lights, have them mounted a bit forward and not all the way on the back of the under-cabinets like lazy electricians often do. Better uniform countertop lighting that way.

I just did a big remodel. I'll send you some pics of improvements that I think are pretty clever.....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Some of the great thing my mom added when built house.

*Wide doors*- as people get older never know when someone might be in a wheel chair or moving sure makes it easier, double doors entry nice when moving
*Central vaccum system*
*secret passages-* haven't we all wanted to be able to sneak thru house
*add 10' to each side of garage*- there can never be enough room in garage
*cloths rod & sink near washer/dryer*- nice to be able to hang cloths right out of dryer
*larger walk in pantry*
*refrigator draw*- great to for keeping things you use alot rather than opening refrig all the time


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Lyssy said:


> Hot water pot filler above the stove.


X2....on a swing arm over an 8 burner Viking range


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know if anyone suggested this since I did't read the whole thread, but I like to put light switches close to the bed headboard that will turn on security lights on the outside perimeter of the house and also turn on the kitchen lights. I also like a large garage with a port cochere on the front. Granite has come down in price, install it in the kitchen counter tops, it will help sell the house when you upgrade to a larger one.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grayson said:


> Brete - been building ours for a year - suppose to move in April 1st. First house we have built so was learning experience for us - above all is your builder - get a good one and it goes smoothly. Get a bad one and it is a nightmare. We got a good one.
> 
> On kitchen lighting, go with the LED - Shaun is doing all electrical on our house and he had great ideas - email him if you have questions on any of that stuff - I will send you some pics if you like - we are doing full outdoor kitchen, etc. Our kids are gone so we built this house exactly like we wanted it and to fit our needs.


Definitely send me as many pics as you can, especially the outdoor kitchen. I'm looking for any and all ideas I can get! I'm getting down to crunch time. I know we can make changes later but I hear its crazy expensive. We have a really good builder, I think. He's building for a good friend right now who's very picky and he's happy so I think I'm good there.

Pam and I are in the same boat. This is our last house so we're trying to get everything we want, within reason. Fortunately she's more practical(and smarter than me) so she's keeping me reined in.....lol....btw, we're headed to the ranch tomorrow. Gonna grab the trailer and Polaris and head for the other ranch.....thanks....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I really appreciate all the help y'all. Thanks to everyone for all the ideas, it's been a big help already. Outta green but there's more on the way.....thanks again.....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

JFolm said:


> Forgot a few.
> 
> Urinal. (Serious)
> 
> A jacuzzi tub. (I am 6'3")





Brete said:


> I mentioned a urinal, didn't go over too well.....
> 
> No tub....BIG shower....we have a jetted tub now, never been in it....





Texican89 said:


> X1,000,000 never worry about leaving the lid up again!!!


 A urinal in the garage will keep you from taking a leak outside. Thats how you win this. A urinal in the garage is a must. No I don't have one....but will some day. Kegerator.....did anyone mention this?


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Brete thank you for starting this thread cause I'm not far behind y'all on going to a architect to get ideas and hopefully plans so all these ideas are helping me too! Good luck on the build.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. Going to be remaking ground on a new house this year. Just now in the planning stage, so these ideas are great! I have noted many of them. Keep them coming.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

24Buds said:


> A urinal in the garage will keep you from taking a leak outside. Thats how you win this. A urinal in the garage is a must. No I don't have one....but will some day. Kegerator.....did anyone mention this?


What, pray tell, is wrong with taking a leak outside????


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

teamgafftop1 said:


> What, pray tell, is wrong with taking a leak outside????


Must be a city yuppie man


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

My son had his home built with recessed plugs up on the wall where you will hang your flat screen TV. He also had flex conduit run from the wall to the nearest closet up near the top shelf. Also added an AC outlet up there in the closet. He put the set-top box and dvr, etc in the closets. Used an IR repeater on top of TV to control the stuff in the closet. Makes a clean TV installation. 

He also ran CAT 5 cables from a central equipment room to the corner eaves outside for security cameras.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Add a bullet and bomb proof bunker, emergency rations for 6 months and huge ammo storage area.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

teamgafftop1 said:


> What, pray tell, is wrong with taking a leak outside????





Lyssy said:


> Must be a city yuppie man


 Nuthin at all wrong with takin a leak outside. I do it regulalry. I just think a urinal in the garage is awesome. Might I add classy as well.

I was telling him about how to win the fight. :Honey, if I have a urinal in the garage/man room, my friends and I won't kill your flowers"

See. Thats all.

Lyssy, I do live in the city, but clearly you haven't met me:rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

teamgafftop1 said:


> What, pray tell, is wrong with taking a leak outside????


Girls don't pee outside!!!.....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Brete said:


> Girls don't pee outside!!!.....


 and most won't pee in a urinal. I don't know too many that would, soooo, no need for the ladies to hang out in the garage with the guys.

makes perfect sense right?:brew:


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol oh ok. Ya it sucks having wait till its dark to pee on the side of the house. Hate to "offend" anyone these days


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

24Buds said:


> and most won't pee in a urinal. I don't know too many that would, soooo, no need for the ladies to hang out in the garage with the guys.
> 
> makes perfect sense right?:brew:


Lol.....just decided to put a half bath in the barn. Figured if we get muddy fishing or working in the yard it's a must....problem solved!....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Brete said:


> Lol.....just decided to put a half bath in the barn. Figured if we get muddy fishing or working in the yard it's a must....problem solved!....


with a urinal?

LOL, souns like a good plan!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

24Buds said:


> with a urinal?
> 
> LOL, souns like a good plan!


Lol....ok, I'm putting a urinal in....I'll call it my tribute to 24Buds!.....you can come out and christen it.........bring beerz!......


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Brete said:


> Lol....ok, I'm putting a urinal in....I'll call it my tribute to 24Buds!.....you can come out and christen it.........bring beerz!......


My friend has one in his master bathroom coolest thing ever.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Id love to have a urinal in the master bathroom. Sure would make that midnight aim a lot easier. Garage would be nice too. Right next to the beer fridge
Also- Big garage and deep/tall enough to comfortably hold an 18 ft CC boat. And a really nice kitchen.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Heck with the bathroom just put the urinal next to the bed.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Id love to have a urinal in the master bathroom. Sure would make that midnight aim a lot easier. Garage would be nice too. Right next to the beer fridge
> Also- Big garage and deep/tall enough to comfortably hold an 18 ft CC boat. And a really nice kitchen.


Gonna have oversized garage for wife's car and my truck and a barn for boat and Polaris....might have room for one more toy.....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Put his and hers vanities in the master bath, taller vanity for him means not bending over as far. Have had this in the past and it is really nice.

Drain in floor of laundry room. Had a flood in my house many years ago because the washer stuck in the fill cycle. We had turned it on and left the house. Just good insurance.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Brete said:


> Lol....ok, I'm putting a urinal in....I'll call it my tribute to 24Buds!.....you can come out and christen it.........bring beerz!......


 Its on. I will bring the beerz. :brew:x24....well actually X48


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Brete said:


> I hear ya on the closets, have his and hers. Hope they're big enough......
> 
> There is a lot of wireless these days but I don't think they compare quality wise with hard wired yet.....I could be wrong, got a lot of research to do......thx


You are correct here on the wireless. You still need stereo speaker wire and Cat 5 cables run, but as for the source, wireless is great - look into Sonos. I can play Pandora, etc or my itunes collection in virtually every room in my house, including outside and we use it all the time. Wireless sub-woofers work ok, but generally wireless speakers are not so good.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Also, think about a charging station somewhere. A convenient place to plug in your cell phones, ipads, universal remotes, etc. Maybe have a drawer in your kitchen island wired so you can pull it out and have all the various chargers there, handy, and out of way? You don't want to live the next 15 years charging your devices on the countertops, think ahead. Also, they make electrical plugs now that have 3 USB ports built into them, if this makes things easier for you.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice Formica counter top in the laundry room to fold laundry. 


Built a cubby for the urinal with corrugated tin and a nice pine or oak. I have a hardware store near me that I love their bathroom.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

flatscat1 said:


> You are correct here on the wireless. You still need stereo speaker wire and Cat 5 cables run, but as for the source, wireless is great - look into Sonos. I can play Pandora, etc or my itunes collection in virtually every room in my house, including outside and we use it all the time. Wireless sub-woofers work ok, but generally wireless speakers are not so good.


Just checked out the Sonos......gotta have that!......thx


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

Brete said:


> Got my final(pretty much) house plans back. It's crunch time, fixin to have it bid out. What's the one thing you would do, have built or add to your house given the chance?......


I built my second home 5 years ago and I thought I was so smart from building the first one. Not so. I got schooled again. Might I suggest something. Remover the word "bid" from your vocabulary. Never use it again. Instead say " I want to know how much it will cost." A bid suggests a guess. Believe me it does. You have gotten some good ideas from the members here. One that I have is an outside shower with hot water. It has an enclosure that is made of fence material so you walk in, turn to the right an you have privacy. It is a good place to change out of the sweaty cloths after yard work and with hooks on the walls you can hang your clean stuff. It is open at the bottom so there is good air circulation. A water softener is a must if you have hard water as it will make your appliances last longer. 
When you select a builder, do it with a lot of care. It is a very strange relationship that you will have with this person. He/she will want to make it a friendly relationship and there is no problem with that, but keep in mind it is a "business relationship". Now this is not to mean that since you are paying him/her you can be a dick, but I would not suggest that you become bosom buddies. I was lucky in that I got a very good house, but the builder over the course of the build got more and more difficult to deal with until all I wanted was for the build to be over. This is NOT a good place to be towards the end. Never, never think that something you want to change will be for the same price. It very well might be, but never assume. Even if you want to move an electrical plug over to the next stud, get any change in writing, what it will cost and have him sign it. It might aggravate him at the time, but at closing when he flops out all the change orders and they happen to be in a big pile, trust me, you will wish you got it in writing. Memories fade over a year's time and what was not big deal to you at the time might bit you in the butt, later. Pick out all your lighting, plumbing fixtures, appliances, etc. before you give the plans out for a "price" not bid. If you get allowance for lighting, plumbing, they may come in low so the price of the house is good. After you start building and you go to the plumbing store to pick out the stuff and find that the allowance will only cover half of the stuff, you WILL not be happy. When you go an pick out lighting and the whole allowance only covers the dinning room light, you WILL not be happy. Good luck on your build.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Brete said:


> Just checked out the Sonos......gotta have that!......thx


If you have any doubts you can come have a beer and hear it at my house. You will be impressed with it. I have 3 Sonos units (upstairs, downstairs main, and downstairs playroom) so I can play different music in different areas or click a button and link them together and play the same tunes everywhere if I want, or I can turn off zones if someone wants to watch TV in that area.

It is very cool and really not too expensive and you can add units (zones) very easily over time if you want to scale into it. Plug and play design. Pandora costs a whopping $3.95 / month and you have unlimited streaming music and no commercials. Can't beat it man, I researched hard and had a professional Audio Visual company do the install and Sonos was the best way to go for music.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hard to pick out just one. I haven't read through all this but of course my main focus is on the electrical. I was in the business of designing and wiring large to VERY large custom homes for more years than I care to remember. If you have any Qs about the electrical you can PM me and I'll give you all the advice you want. I'm not trying to get in to do your wiring and won't charge you a penny for advice. I don't do resi new construction anymore cause it's just too cutthroat. I only do new resi now for friends that can afford to not ask how much!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Brete said:


> Thx.....going with laminate and tile except for the media room(only carpet in the house). I have two Labs, can't do hardwood.....


Make sure to put plugs in the floor in the living room where you plan on putting a lamp With tile you cant run them under the carpet.
. Make sure every door is as wide as possible. Plans i had originally had 30 inch doors. I had them push them out to 36 inches. Master bedroom size is not as important as master bathroom and closet. Lose some space in the bedroom to make bath and closet as big as possible. You only sleep in your bedroom.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Whodathunkit said:


> Wider garage, can't be "too wide"


yep...and insulate the walls and ceiling too.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Running wiring under the carpet is a big no-no and has burned down many a house!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> Running wiring under the carpet is a big no-no and has burned down many a house!


No carpet except in media room and everything will be prewired.....

I'm assuming carpet is best for media room acoustics???


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

STORAGE plan your storage and add it into your build.
Storage cabinets in the garage with shelves set up for even numbers of plastic storage bins (buy them when you measure).
Shelves for bulky items like ice chests and folding chairs.
A lawn mower and garden equipment area with hangers for rakes, shovels, etc. 
A fishing rod rack, make this twice as large as your current inventory, also make the area long enough for surf rods. 
If there are children involved you need bike storage. 
Inside you need storage too, seasonal decorations, twice the linen and towel storage than you think are needed.
In the Master closets you need storage for at least 893257 pairs of your wife's shoes (if you don't do this you will find your 3 pair of shoes under the bed or in a corner somewhere. 
In the bathroom do yourself a favor and put in a sit-down vanity with lit mirror with lots of storage drawers and an outlet, that way you can shave and brush your teeth without shoveling off the sink first.
In the kitchen lower cabinets without slide-out shelves will be underused.
Add a small closet for brooms, mops, sweepers, carpet cleaners and cleaning supplies
You need to also need to plan on at least 1/2 acre of counter space if you want to carry in groceries and not have to put them on the floor.

How did I gain all this wisdom you might ask, it is quite simple, I have none these things in my current house!:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock I have discovered that it is impossible to put things away if there are no aways available! 

Bob


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

flatsfishinfreddy said:


> Make sure you have an electrical outlet everywhere you could possibly need one.


 then double it


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Central Vaccum Unit*

Don't let them skimp on flat work


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

a switch downstairs to light up the attic
wider than standard attic access doors
think of the widest thing you will have in the house and make shore you can get it where you want it. wife has a chair that won't get in any bedroom so its going to the barndominium.
if your gonna do the backyard thing make sure its not facing the sun in the summer if your in a hot location
bigger master-just bought a house with a huge master closet. it has 27 cabinet doors up above for offseason rack, we haven't moved in all the way yet and it has already lost half its size. prob has 14 foot ceilings. can't be too big.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Stripper pole??? :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Make all of your doors wide enough to accomodate a wheelchair easily... if you plan to live here "from now on". My parents did that when they remodeled. 

If you plan to have a fireplace, check out Fireplaces by Roye in Brazoria. They do very nice work, they built my parents and rocked the living room wall. Turned out very nice.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Your gonna need a larger lot. This is going to be one helluva house.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Your gonna need a larger lot. This is going to be one helluva house.


Lol.....we have 2 lots!......


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I didn't go throught the entire thread so I don't know if these are repeats but: Have the your sink/counter in the master bath raised about 4 inches. Have outlets under the eaves for christmas lights. Seat in shower. More electrical outlets. PVC pipe in the wall behind TV/Stereo to run cables and wires to the attic. Windows in master closet.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Stripper pole??? :biggrin: :cheers:


Mentioned that.....wife said I had to keep my clothes on......


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

A pull up door on the backside of the garage so that you could pull all the way through and have access to the backyard.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Windows in master closet?....haven't heard that one....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete said:


> Mentioned that.....wife said I had to keep my clothes on......


Girl has a head on her shoulders...LOL


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Take a look at this tile. My buddy is in the business and showed me this. It looks like wood, but is ceramic tile.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*Lighting*



Brete said:


> Windows in master closet?....haven't heard that one....


Flourescent lighting is not as good for matching clothes as natural light...according to my wife!

Also, if you are going to have bar seating on the outside of you kitchen counter then make sure the counter top extends out 18 inches or so to accomodate stools. Don't forget gas for the stove top.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> Take a look at this tile. My buddy is in the business and showed me this. It looks like wood, but is ceramic tile.


That's what we're going with in the living area. Looks like hardwood and the dogs won't tear it up......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Girl has a head on her shoulders...LOL


Lol.....she's definitely the brains of the organization......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Pocboy said:


> Flourescent lighting is not as good for matching clothes as natural light...according to my wife!
> 
> Also, if you are going to have bar seating on the outside of you kitchen counter then make sure the counter top extends out 18 inches or so to accomodate stools. Don't forget gas for the stove top.


we are having the counter top with bar stools. Have to make sure there is an overhang.......thx.....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Not gonna read it all but my suggestion is this

Plenty of decked storage space in the attic.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Not gonna read it all but my suggestion is this
> 
> Plenty of decked storage space in the attic.


Thanks Charlie.....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Now you are making me want to get into debt that I don't need and build a master house lol. Maybe twenty years down the road when my old house falls apart.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

JFolm said:


> Now you are making me want to get into debt that I don't need and build a master house lol. Maybe twenty years down the road when my old house falls apart.


I hear ya, i wish I could afford all these good ideas......I'm gonna do as many as I can....thanks again everyone....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Brete said:


> Been really debating a water softener......prolly a good idea, I'm just not real crazy about showering in real soft water......definitely going with a gas burner top and already talked about upgrading it....


I have been told that if you just put the softener on the water to the water heater that taking a show is not a problem since there are still some minerals on the cold side to react with the soap.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

didnt read whole thread so may be a repeat, but I would want a water outlet in the garage. make it easier to run an icemaker in the beer fridge or a standalone maker depending on your location.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

A blind spot for outdoor leaks or a urinal in the garage. :wink:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

A microbrewery in the garage.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Didn't read whole thread but two that may or may not have been mentioned. 

1. A floor drain in your laundry room. If your washing machine breaks it won't flood that part of the house. 

2. We did a large "country"style sink with no center divider. Makes cleaning large pots and pans a lot easier.


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

I looped all hot water pipes in the house at each faucet and tub. Put a pump next to the hot water heater. Flip the switch and the pump feeds hot water through out the house. No one waste 3 to 5 gallons of water waiting for it to get hot every time they take a shower. Locate switch in master bedroom for connivance. 

Also, put two shower head in the shower. One is lower for the grand kids to use. 

I am very glad we did this when we built our house. It has saved us a lot of water over the years.


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

Another thing, I ran 3/4 pvc pipe into my garage/workshop from an outbuilding. Put the air compressor in the out building. Only the air hose is in the shop. Nice not to listen to the compressor.


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

Behind the entertainment center is a hall. We put two cabinet doors in that wall. When you open the doors, you have complete access to the rear of all componts.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

at least one faucet on ea side of the house and shielded power outlets in key areas like by the a/c and meter box, bets the heck out of holding a flashlight


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Cable from your computer to tv so you can stream YouTube or the like.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I would enjoy these. I also want shelves built in the tile in the shower above your head to avoid slipping and cracking a skull on them.

http://www.frontgate.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/x/31859?SourceCode=ZZ51120&cm_mmc=Comparison%20Shopping-_-Google%20Product%20Listings-_-NA-_-NA&mr:trackingCode=C5505EDF-99D9-E011-AC9E-001B2163195C&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=25903473929&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=50661540809&redirect=y


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Read post #141,#143, good stuff, very wise advice. 
Toilet, make sure it is the commercial size in the common bath, talk your wife into allowing one in the master bath. Men, get so very tired stuffing their junk into those small home rings when a sit-down is called. 
Bidet, use one several times, men, you'll start holding hard potties until you get home, much cleaner than paper smears. .., 
Quad electric outlets; A must, around the master bed room, kitchen splash panels, den/play room, at every eve corner, back & side doors, in garage, one outside on each side of the garage doors with nothing less than 12awg for each. Load center size: Don't squeeze the box size. MstrElecticMan will give you the approx idea size.
Manual pull breakers at the AC outside unit, water heater inside, elec furnish/air handle in attic.

Washer/dryer/water heater; place between the kitchen and bath rooms. Don't install/route any of these to an outside wall.
The Outside kitchen; include a weather 240v outlet. and run 240 to the secondary load center in the garage/barn for mig/tig welders. Do entertain the idea to put a washer&dryer out there too, to coincide the outside shower, heavy soiled pieces, Mama will not let you use the family washer. Sure saves a lot of grief.

Home construction: To get home insurance, got to meet the revised coastal building code since Ike. If at all possible, with your wallet, try to build better than what the minimal codes are calling for, as running continued strapping from the foundation anchors to the ridge pieces on all house faces. 
If the code states, one full sheathing sheet from the corner, install two plywood sheets. Wall plate anchors 24" cters, close it into 16" cters, good size washers for each anchor plate nut for good gripping. 2x6 outside wall studs and plates. Get house floor height at least 24" above the natural land elevation, bring in a dirt packer and start packing with the first 12 yards load, spread and pack dirt till it gets to the height of the planned foundation bottoms, then haul in the loose dirt to support the foundation beams/footing forms. 
Safe Room, survival food and weapons storage; is becoming more of a necessity these latest days should be included in a new home plan. 
All I've listed in my post, I have in my home and more, has taken a few years along sustaining everything else, removing and replacing wore out stuff.
Brete, You have a great head start here, with this threads' list, you'll not have to back step and do it right. Have fun.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

twoZJs said:


> 2x6 outside wall studs


Does this really make a difference? I have talked with several builders and architects who have said that with today's insulation, sound deadening sheetrock, exterior wrap and panel that this would be a wasted expense.

I am just asking because we are getting ready to build as well.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thx twoZJs, and everyone else. Been outta town and I really appreciate all the comments, been a huge help.....still open to suggestions if anyone has any.....Thx again!...


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> Does this really make a difference? I have talked with several builders and architects who have said that with today's insulation, sound deadening sheetrock, exterior wrap and panel that this would be a wasted expense.
> 
> I am just asking because we are getting ready to build as well.


No, Where I'm driving here is a heavier timber to handle all the necessary strap-down Simpson hardware to face the future 'Ike' near-hits, be able to shelter-in-place, storms and with tornados. 
2x4s begin to splinter when some of this hardware is installed.

This is a super guide for the new home planning, see the index.html. 
http://www.strongtie.com/highwind/index.html 
Down load those free PDFs for High Wind Framing, new planners. Budget in home security, let the toys budget slide out. There are not too many things will top in making a bad day than to feel your secure place peeling away after hearing all the noise.

Try to design your home to be an all-hipped roof. Gables are the next weakest home facing to a common garage door. Once that gable face is blown-in, the attic turns into a wind sock, off goes the roof. Builders have a common practice to brush-over proper gable wall bracings. jm .02.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

not sure if listed already as there is a lot here, but i have seen before and we are planning for ours to have a recessed laundry room floor, maybe 1-1.5" if your washer ever springs a leak at the hose and runs for a while it wont flood your house. a 6x8ft room with 1" lip will hold almost 30 gallons. and that small step is almost not noticible when walking over it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you're dealing with ANY kind of flat roof..have the roofers put some slight slant on it before finishing it.. Flat roofs are the pits in this environment... Finally got mine fixed after four attempts...

Also..might consider AC/Heat and some insulation in the garage.. My garage has turned into about half garage and half workshop...Sure is nice in heat or cold.. Had one of those Mini/Split units finally installed.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

fishinfool said:


> not sure if listed already as there is a lot here, but i have seen before and we are planning for ours to have a recessed laundry room floor, maybe 1-1.5" if your washer ever springs a leak at the hose and runs for a while it wont flood your house. a 6x8ft room with 1" lip will hold almost 30 gallons. and that small step is almost not noticible when walking over it.


 a floor drain in the laundry room would be nice too... and one of those big utility sinks for filling a mop bucket or whatnot.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

fishinfool said:


> not sure if listed already as there is a lot here, but i have seen before and we are planning for ours to have a recessed laundry room floor, maybe 1-1.5" if your washer ever springs a leak at the hose and runs for a while it wont flood your house. a 6x8ft room with 1" lip will hold almost 30 gallons. and that small step is almost not noticible when walking over it.


it will play hell on your toes if you go barefoot the first few months. The kitchen/laundry and bathrooms in my apartment in Singapore was built like this. And I must of stubbed my toes and stepped weird on the ball of my foot many times which injured my foot for the first month I was in that apartment.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

2x6 walls will help meet wind code requirements, and provide extra space for insulation. If the builder doesn't want to use them consider a different builder.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mako232 said:


> 2x6 walls will help meet wind code requirements, and provide extra space for insulation. If the builder doesn't want to use them consider a different builder.


I'll check on that. My builder would have no prpblem I'm sure. I'm writing the checks.....


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Brete here's some more cool ideas. 
For her hair dryer,etc..








Laundry room


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, we have similar kitchen cabinets now and I know those are in the plans. I'll show her the rest.....Thx again....


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

poco jim said:


> Depending on if there is a height difference between U and your spouse, little footrests or inlaid steps in the tile in the shower of the master bath. Use your imagination, It does wonders for spending time together. We did and it's A LOT FUN!


I don't understand , got any pictures?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

If it is a house you are going to be in for a while have them pull the wheels AND the axles off. Lower to the ground is much better. If your budget can handle it get the good vinyl skirting installed. Oh yeah, If they don't take the wheels off at least lock the hitch.
Some of those other things sound nice too.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No way to read all the post so I would do this.

Make sure you have decked attic space and tall enough to walk around. This to be used for storage.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

buster, I dont think he will be in a trailer... Good try though!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Brete said:


> Got my final(pretty much) house plans back. It's crunch time, fixin to have it bid out. What's the one thing you would do, have built or add to your house given the chance?......


Concealed safe room!!!!!


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

IN the pictures that Lyssy provided, we have the microwave like the one in the island. It is made by Sharp and it is great. You can set stuff down into it and when stuff is hot, it is easy to get out without the problem that a microwave installed up high. The tray is motorized and just a gentle pull will activate it and a gentle bump with your upper leg will close it. We have had our for five years and no problems.


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

boltmaster said:


> Run cat 5 or better data lines in every room


Why? Everything is wireless now.
I would talk to the HVAC guy and see if he could route and keep everything to one side, deck the whole attic,insulate the roof rafters and buy a white metal roof.
Why,STORAGE STORAGE STORAGE (Climate controlled)


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok I just thought of this.. A plug next to the toilet so u can charge you phone while taking care of business ... LOL


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

insulate every wall interior & exterior makes a big difference


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Plumb your hot water so that you can shut off the hot water to the showers from your easy chair. Just for fun.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Josey said:


> 2x6 for exterior walls with thicker insulation instead 2x4. Cost is minimal as compared to energy costs which will only continue to get more expensive over time.


This!


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Radiant barrier in the attic. Decking up there too. Couple attic stairways not just one. Tankless water heater using natural gas instead of electricity. Whole house water filter. Reverse osmosis water system under the kitchen sink with a single dedicated tap. 

Great suggestions & ideas in here!!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure if its been said...long thread here 

....but covered boat and rv area with a big flat driveway would be one of my biggest things.

Five


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

In your barn and garage paint the concrete floor. Cant remember the name of the stuff but it doesn't allow stains oil and such to soak in the concrete. Wish i did it in my barn. I have stains everywhere. If you can put a full bathroom with an outdoor shower out there. Overhead doors on both sides for airflow. Mancave or an office with ac and heat.


----------

